# Animal, People, etc. drawings



## Lena (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is my website, I just added 2 new graphite drawings of horses.
Lena Auxier - Fine Art


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

absolutely exquisite work!


----------



## Lena (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you both


----------

